# Quicker cycle



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

im about to start cycling my brand new 55 gallon. Everywhere people say about 1 month with a bunch of sh*t fish. Is there anyway to make it quicker??? i got some cycle quick start crap. I didnt even cycle my 10gallon before i put the p's in and my p's are fine

thanx


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Put some of the gravel from your 10 gallon or put one of the old filter cartridges into the new 55 gal along with some expendable fish and it should cycle very quickly .


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yup gravel and an established filter. When i upgraded from a 20 to a 75 i used a few scoobs of gravel from the 20 and a filter from the 20 , and my tank fully cycled in just over 2 weeks


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

there is a new method that will have you tank ready within 2 days or something...

its from SERA::

sera aquatan: chloor and metals will be gone..

sera nitrivec: mix of clearingbacteries that break down ammoniak and nitriet, when using this you have to put your fish in within 24 ours!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Bio Spira all the way. I've cycled every tank I've owned over night with bio spira. 
Sometimes, depending on the fish I'm housing, I might include dosages of tropical science nitromax just to be extra safe.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

I started a 55 gallon about 10 days ago, used two filters from established tanks and threw in a few gold fish, 4 days ago i put in 2 large plecos, and last night when every one looked like they were doing fine i put in one of the pygos, all were alive and well this morning.

So tell me this, if the chem levels were wrong would he be dead already or should I wait another while before populating the tank ?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

thats sad


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

greebo said:


> So tell me this, if the chem levels were wrong would he be dead already or should I wait another while before populating the tank ?


 Cycle the tank mate, check the chemical levels with the necessary kits and resolve your questions. I would take him out and cycle the tank until its completed, or order some biospira. He wouldn't die instantly, but if the levels are wrong you can get a lot of bad things: ammonia burns, growth problems, stress, death, serious illness, etc.


----------

